# monolink saddle...



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

Any of you guys running the mono-link saddle with your Orcas? I am having issues keeping it in one position. I torqued it down but afraid to crank on it too hard being carbon. A rough bump in the road and it kicks up on me.


Thanks...


----------



## bajajoe (Oct 24, 2009)

You have to crank down on it . Just went through this yesterday . New orca seat was movable intel torqued a little tighter. Have your lbs do it and check the torque ,give you the setting and it will work with out liability.


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks... So far so good.


----------



## Orbea-USA (Sep 14, 2011)

OHroadie said:


> Thanks... So far so good.


Let me know if you keep having issues with it. [email protected]


----------

